# This just in... Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Diving Automatic Navy SEALs



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm absolutely over the moon to now count myself as an owner of a gorgeous Jaeger-LeCoultre - the Master Compressor Diving Automatic Navy SEALs!

My wife and I have been looking together at JLCs for some time now, but we never seemed to find one that had the right combination of look, size or availability (as some we like have been discontinued and are no longer available new). One of those we admired in the catalogue but thought unavailable was the Master Compressor NSDA, however we recently managed to locate one in a JLC boutique. After seeing it and trying it on for the first time, everything seemed to just fall into place and without too much further consideration, it was on my wrist and we were on our way out the door.

My impressions of the watch are _exceptionally _good. The quality and finishing is excellent and the look of the watch is subtle. I also wear a Planet Ocean cal 2500 which, though only ~1mm thicker than the NSDA, is a much less comfortable watch. The flat caseback and curved lugs of the NSDA, coupled with a hugely comfortable leather strap that hugs the wrist straight out of the box, contribute to an excellent level of comfort on the wrist. Although only a few hours in my ownership, I'm very happy indeed.

Hope you enjoy the pictures!








Note in the above picture the rather nice JLC cufflinks, a gift from the boutique


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

What a piece! Congratulations! The photographs are also amazing!


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Great watch, it looks to fit your wrist really well.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome watch. They're definitely ultra comfortable, and that strap is very special. Congrats! What serial number did you get, btw?


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

The cufflinks are pretty special as well. Enjoy.

A


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Welcome to LeClub.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, Gents!



Dixan said:


> Awesome watch. They're definitely ultra comfortable, and that strap is very special. Congrats! What serial number did you get, btw?


Thanks Dixan! I was fortunate to get a pretty low number - 0093/1500. Not sure whether it was on the shelf for a long time, or manufacture/distribution of LEs is very non-sequential, or perhaps a combination of those.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

ChronoScot said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Gents!
> 
> Thanks Dixan! I was fortunate to get a pretty low number - 0093/1500. Not sure whether it was on the shelf for a long time, or manufacture/distribution of LEs is very non-sequential, or perhaps a combination of those.


I was told by my friend who is a manager at a major Richemont service center that they were indeed made sequentially. With the NSDAs, the earlier watches had the green lume pip, and the wider polished faceted sections on their lugs. Mine, #1,369/1,500, has the blue lume pip and the thinner, reshaped polished sections. My brother's NSDA #07xx/1,500 is just like yours. Every bit just as nice, just as cool. IMO, any of the mere 1,500 NSDAs in the world is an incredibly special watch. My guess is you will find, like I did, new things to love about yours for quite some time to come. ;-)


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful watch, wear it in the best of health.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

A few pictures of the rubber dive strap I picked up a few days ago:


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad to see you're still enjoying your JLC. Looks good in the rubber strap as well. I do really love that special strap that only comes with the Navy Seals line though.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

It is looking good. I am picking up my strap hopefully this weekend.

Graham


----------



## google (May 3, 2012)

This is gorgeous. That strap is amazing too!


----------

